

SPORA: A network testing tool using LXC Containers - ritszy
https://github.com/ritsz/Spora

======
ritszy
My first project in LXC containers. Uses the lxc bindings in python3 to create
containers and apply iptables rules to allow host OS to service multiple types
to services. Currently supports http, https, ftp.

Love to hear comments, critique and feedback to make this better. Be nice :)
Thanks

